

A monadic parser in JavaScript - ontilt
http://labs.mudynamics.com/2009/05/13/monadic-parser-in-javascript/

======
kowsik
Ok, this is bizarre. Just submitted this link and it's by ontilt and not me...
Why? Bug in HN?

~~~
ph0rque
No, it just means that ontilt submitted it first, so your submission counted
as an upvote.

~~~
kowsik
Hmm, then the timing is far too coincidental.

